# Leg warmers falling down?



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

here in New England It's still chilly.. I like my leg warmers as it allows me to warm up on chilly days (usually more in March than April, but what ever  ) and have the option to pull them off if warmed up or leave on if chilly/windy out

anyway, I have an issue with them keep falling down.. most times it really doesn't matter as after a few miles I'm warmed up and take them off and throw into my pack, but lately the winds here on the CT shore line have made it colder and I often keep them on for the whole ride. but end up stoping 3-4 times to pull them back up....

anyone else have this issue? 

I don't like tights much as 80% of the time I end up too warm and want to peel off a layer.. I've tried the warmers over the shorts, under the shorts, smaller size.. bla bla bla.. still have issues, thought under the shorts seems to work the best.. sorta..


----------



## Cerberus044 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have the same issue and eventually gave up on the warmers and switched to tights. If I get too warm I pull the cuffs up double over my calf area to cool off a bit. I never found a solution to keeping the damn leg warmers from shimmying down constantly.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cerberus044 said:


> I have the same issue and eventually gave up on the warmers and switched to tights. If I get too warm I pull the cuffs up double over my calf area to cool off a bit. I never found a solution to keeping the damn leg warmers from shimmying down constantly.


ya.. I sweat WAY too much, tried that but found I actually ended up chilled 1/2 thru the ride as the moisture ends up colder  and the cuffs cut off the blood flow when pulled up making my foot/leg numb


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Same issue here with PI knee warmers. Seems they put the silicone 'grippers' on the bottom (calf) part rather than the top thigh.

I ended up sewing on my own band of silicone impregnated elastic onto the upper thigh part, found at the local fabric store.

Problem solved for about $3


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Tights are the only solution for that problem. At least the only solution I have found. Buying them one size to large and then pulling them up (way up) has helped in the past but they get kind of binding in the groin area. Tights just work.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Tights for me too if it's cold, although I have had some minimal success pulling the leg warmers up and stuffing the top under the bottom leg of my shorts.


----------



## KuKuKu (Sep 12, 2011)

Why don't you try long bike trousers (no tights), where you can detach the lower legs?


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I had the same problem with my Pearl Izumi knee warmers. I tried rolling the tops into my shorts but they still worked their way down. I bought a pair of the Royal Membrane knee warmers and have yet to have them slide. Silicon grippers on top and bottom and the fit is perfect.

Knee Base Layer | Royal 2013


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have no issue keeping my PI leg warmers up. There is a simple key to making them work and some of you are not going to like it.

You have to shave your legs or at least the section where they grip.

so... 

fresh shave 

leg warmer

shorts over the top

and then Baggies over everything, your a MTB'er after-all.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

KuKuKu said:


> Why don't you try long bike trousers (no tights), where you can detach the lower legs?


Zoic makes some with zip off bottoms, they look good other than you have to come up with a way to keep them out of the chain ring. They should come with a strap from the factory, attached, maybe velcro maybe not. Velcro wears out after a time.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Bailey44 said:


> I have no issue keeping my PI leg warmers up. There is a simple key to making them work and some of you are not going to like it.
> 
> You have to shave your legs or at least the section where they grip.
> 
> ...


The pair that I have only had grippers at the bottom. That is why I got the Royals.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

my leg warmers have grippers at the top, fit just snug without being overly tight, and I pull them over my shorts (MTB liners or road shorts) and they stay up just fine.


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, I have found the short leg warmers completely useless as they always work their way down. I recently have been using the longer ones and put them on before my shorts so they are pretty much covering the entire length of my legs, those stay put no problem. Knickers are a nice in-between for cooler weather.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine have the gripper strip on top (LG's) but still fall down. they were better new but being only a yr old they have stretched a tad and sag.... :/


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Are you wearing them with baggy shorts, or do you not otherwise have the tops under the end cuffs of your non-baggy biking shorts? I've never had a problem they are under my shorts, or if I size them tight enough.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Get them TAILORED! Fold over the top and sew it where it fits. I only wear tights when colder. Had to do it to my Ibex knee warmers twice before getting it right.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I've noticed that I have no issues with the warmers creeping when the shorts that I wear have silicon grippers on the ends of the legs...of course, with warmers under the short legs. With my shorts that lack the silicone gripper, the warmers creep down no matter what I do.


----------



## FuelEX8guy (Sep 28, 2012)

Safety pins. Problem solved and most likely for nothing since you probably have them laying around the house.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Not advising but you could sneak into your wife's/girlfriend's underwear drawer and grab a set of garters. Not only will your leg warmers stay up, but you'll feel sexy as well :lol:. They also sell men's garters for your dress socks but I doubt they'd work well.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

junior1210 said:


> Not advising but you could sneak into your wife's/girlfriend's underwear drawer and grab a set of garters. Not only will your leg warmers stay up, but you'll feel sexy as well :lol:. They also sell men's garters for your dress socks but I doubt they'd work well.


And shave your legs too!


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

They're designed to fit under full length Lycra shorts , as they are classic roadie attire. If they're sliding out from under Lycra, you may need a smaller size. They're not meant to fit loose.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

This has been a problem since the 80s


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Bailey44 said:


> I have no issue keeping my PI leg warmers up. There is a simple key to making them work and some of you are not going to like it.
> 
> You have to shave your legs or at least the section where they grip.
> 
> ...


+1 this except for the shave...


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

FuelEX8guy said:


> Safety pins. Problem solved and most likely for nothing since you probably have them laying around the house.


+1. Simple and effective.

If you race you will eventually accumulate a huge collection as 4 are given to you at registration to pin your number on.

"I ride my bike to ride my bike"- Zen proverb

Posted via iPhone


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Leggings, tights, garters, shaved legs, sewing.......... What the hell, are you men or mouses?


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)

Bontrager knee or leg warmers have thick silicone bands around the top inside and out. They grip your legs and your shorts and don't budge.


----------

